# Presentation Ross given by Sir Ross



## Les (10 Nov 2000)

I am interested in knowing the interest, worth or collectors value of an item that has been in the posession of our family for many years. John T. Thompson, of machinegun fame, was given a Ross .303 M-1910 as a gift by Canada‘s Minister of Militia and Defense, Colonel Sam Hughes. As J.T. Thompson was married to my wife‘s great grandfather‘s sister, the rifle was passed down through the years and kept and treasured by the family.

The Ross has an inlaid silver plate on the stock on which is ingraved, "To Colonel J. T. Thompson. ORDNANCE CORPS USA. WITH THE COMPLIMENTS OF Colonel The Hon Sam Hughes MINISTER OF MILITIA AND DEFENCE FOR CANADA 17th April 1914." 

It doesn‘t appear to have been ever fired and is in perfect mint shape, except for a patina on the silver plate. 

If you would have any idea whom I could contact regarding this historical item, I would be most grateful if someone could let me know.

Thank you very much.
Les Brennan
Box 2404
Colstrip, MT 59323 USA 
leslie@mcn.net


----------

